# Another Chinese LiFePO4 Battery



## rfengineers (Jun 2, 2008)

*I see that another Chinese company is advertising LiFePO4 Batteries, Shandong Hi-POWER NEW ENERGY CO. LTD.

I asked for prices and got an immediate response. The prices are impressive, as are their claims.

Has anyone heard of them before? Does anyone have any feedback about their products, good or bad?


*


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Familiar with the company name, but that's about it.

I'd suggest searching for info about them in the EVDL archive, either here, or at EVDL's primary archive. I'm sure they've been discussed there in the past.


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

The guys at thunderstruck racing have been selling and using the 100ah units for months now, they like them and say they have never had one fail. (For what its worth)


----------



## rfengineers (Jun 2, 2008)

I did a search on this forum but not on EVDL (except for the EVDL messages on this forum) and did not find a mention of this company.

The price they quoted me for the [email protected] and [email protected] did NOT include BMS or Charger.


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't forget about shipping. Unless you have a way to put them on a slow boat from China, the shipping will kill you. Every thing from China, not in a large shipping container is shipped "Air Freight" there is a premium charge for this service, and its not cheep. 

I just shipped, one, 3.2v, 50ah lifpo4 battery, the weight was around 3lbs, and it cost $126.00 :-( That's more than the battery cost. 

Just my 2 cents...
LR


----------



## rfengineers (Jun 2, 2008)

Little Rhody said:


> I just shipped, one, 3.2v, 50ah lifpo4 battery, the weight was around 3lbs, and it cost $126.00 :-( That's more than the battery cost.


The quote I got included shipping.

I bought a spectrum analyzer from China a few months back. It was about 35-lbs and only cost $60 for air freight. It got here in less than a week. Perhaps there are extra costs involved in shipping a battery due to its volatility??


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

rfengineers said:


> The quote I got included shipping.
> 
> I bought a spectrum analyzer from China a few months back. It was about 35-lbs and only cost $60 for air freight. It got here in less than a week. Perhaps there are extra costs involved in shipping a battery due to its volatility??


There are a number of slow boat postal services there... takes about 20-30 days but the cost is about 8 times less for any material (this is from much past chinese shipping experience).'


a 40foot/40foot container truck from shanghai to LA = 2800USD 2 years ago... 40 day boat time.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The guy at Shorepower in Portland just ordered some 100Ah cells (I think about 48 of them) for a Jetta his company converted (they do Charge stations http://www.shurepower.com/ )

We (Syncromotive) have some 50Ah cells that are destined for a bug-e. 

The C-rates for these aren't that impressive (they want 1-2C, but 3 might be pushing it) They're good cheap cells though. Haven't heard of any failing. 

There's also a place in Oregon, http://www.electricwheelsinc.com/ , sells them as well. Thats where Synkromotive got theirs. Shorepower ordered direct from Hi-Power. I'll update when they get them working, we're working on a BMS for them.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

todayican said:


> The guys at thunderstruck racing have been selling and using the 100ah units for months now, they like them and say they have never had one fail. (For what its worth)


The 50Ah cells are being installed in their new GPR-S motorcycle. Performance is pretty good and they quote 40-50 miles on a charge.


----------



## rfengineers (Jun 2, 2008)

frodus said:


> I'll update when they get them working, we're working on a BMS for them.


I definitely want to know what you come up with on a Charger and BMS. I have emailed the factory asking about BMS but seem to be having some translation problems.

I-R-Engineer, can I help with the BMS design?


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

rfengineers said:


> I did a search on this forum but not on EVDL (except for the EVDL messages on this forum) and did not find a mention of this company.
> 
> The price they quoted me for the [email protected] and [email protected] did NOT include BMS or Charger.


The suspense is killing me! What was the price??? 

ga2500ev


----------



## rfengineers (Jun 2, 2008)

ga2500ev said:


> The suspense is killing me! What was the price???
> 
> ga2500ev


Oh,  didn't I say? 


I ASSUME that the 96V battery at 3.2V per cell is 30 cells.
The [email protected] pack without BMS or Charger is $5668 or $188.93 per cell or 59.0-cents per Wh.
The [email protected] pack without BMS or Charger is $11,290 or $376.33 per cell or 58.8-cents per Wh.
They said that the price included shipping to Gainesville Florida.

Joe


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

rfengineers said:


> I definitely want to know what you come up with on a Charger and BMS. I have emailed the factory asking about BMS but seem to be having some translation problems.
> 
> I-R-Engineer, can I help with the BMS design?


How about a charger and bms from elite power solutions?

Also what was the quoted price?


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

Elite is charging .53 per Wh but that's without shipping. The shipping is only a couple hundred bucks for that setup I bet ( they have a shipping chart for weight and state ).

HOWEVER, they are having supply issues and it's hard to get anything over 60 Ah cells from them right now.


----------



## batteryshow (Nov 4, 2008)

Be careful about Hipower company ,although the price is ok and it is chinese factory as the same as us,but the characteristic is ... i don't know how to say ,keep be careful ,my friend.


----------



## ieehoo(mananger) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello anyone!

I'm a sale manager in Ieehoo company ,Nice to see you!

we'll very happy you can test our LiFePO4 battery or Cells , and you can know our battery quality when you tested ,

welcome to the wholesaler 
we accept retail too ....
if you want to know more information or price ,would you please contact with Us.

website : http://www.ieehoo.com/
we very hope long-term to do business with you ,and we very care each customer !!!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

batteryshow said:


> Be careful about Hipower company ,although the price is ok and it is chinese factory as the same as us,but the characteristic is ... i don't know how to say ,keep be careful ,my friend.


Please be specific. What do you know and what can you prove about HiPower?


----------



## hardym (Apr 2, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right topic area but IeeHoo has cross posted the availabilty of cells & complete systems. They sent me prices on cells, which are identical prices that I got from HiPower and Thundersky ($1.5/ Ah):









As far as i know there are only two vendors for 200 Ah cells in china: Hipower (offwhite cells) and Thundersky (yellow, blue, or green cells). These cells smell like Hipower. The IeeHoo cheesy website and their price list using expired pdf software leaves me a icky feeling. 
Mark.


----------

